# [FLUXBOX] installer fluxbox [RESOLU]

## cocoon

hello

 je souhaite installer une interface graphique , mon choix c est porte sur fluxbox du fait de sa legerete par rapport a kde.

 je vais donc faire un emerge fluxbox xlockmore x11-terms/eterm

 j ai quand meme un doute avant de taper cette commande dois je faire emerge xorg-x11 ou pas? en d autres termes est ce que le serveur x-window est inclu dans la commande emerge fluxbox xlockmore x11-terms/eterm ?

 voilaLast edited by cocoon on Tue Apr 04, 2006 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TTK

Salut

Prends l'habitude de faire: emerge -av lesoftquetuveux.

Comme ça tu auras la réponse à ta question  :Wink: 

Bye

----------

## cocoon

oki

 j ai tente d installe fluxbox , mais ca na pas marche , la compilation a ete stoppe par un message d erreur

 error: dev-perl/XML-Parser-2-34-failed

 function perl_module_src_compile, line 124, Exitcode 2

 compilation failed

 je sais encore lire l anglais mais je sais pas ce qu il faut faire pour regler le probleme

 merci

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Si tu as appliqué les conseils de TTK  , d'ailleurs tu devrais taper les options -av  avant chaque  installe de logiciel , xorg  doit faire partie des dépendances , tant que tu n'as pas mis un -X ds ton make.conf...

Pour ton problème , il faut coller plus que la dernière...

                                                                                            @ +

----------

## cocoon

j entends bien

 la commande -av apres emerge est bien utile pour l installation , ca permet  d installer juste ce qu on a besoin en faisant les bons choix.

 cependant je ne suis pas plus avance ,la compilation de fluxbox foire sur

  error: dev-perl/XML-Parser-2-34-failed

  function perl_module_src_compile, line 124, Exitcode 2

  compilation failed

 j ai donc essaye de compiler XML-Parser seul en faisant

 FEATURES="sandbox" emerge XML-Parser , le resultat est identique : compilation failed.

----------

## truz

Bonjour,

Ce que veux dire man in the hill c'est qu'il nous faut un peu plus que ces 3 dernières lignes d'erreur pour en tirer quelque chose. Je te renvoi donc à l'annonce ** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? ** et plus particulièrement au point n°2: Quelles infos donner ?

----------

## cocoon

bien alors voici les dernieres lignes de la compilation

 cp Expat.pm   ../blib/lib/XML/Parser/Expat.pm

 ...........................................................................

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -fno -strict -aliasing -pipe D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE_D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mcpu=-686 -pipe -DVERSION=\"2.34\"-DXS_VERSION=\"2.34\" -fPIC "I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i386-linux/CORE" Expat.c gcc-config error: could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make [1] *** [Expat.o] Error 1

make [1] leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/XML-Parser-2.34/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat '

make :    *** [subdirs] error 2

voila , jai meme fait un emerge gcc mais toujours pareil

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *Quote:*   

> "I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i386-linux/CORE" Expat.c gcc-config error: could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

 

je penche pour un pb de CHOST... changé en cours de route sur ton systeme non ?   :Confused: 

fait voir un petit : emerge --info et gcc -l stp

----------

## truz

 *boozo wrote:*   

> gcc -l

 gcc-config -l plutôt  :Wink: 

----------

## cocoon

si je fais un emerge --info , y a de nombreuses infos notamment celle ci

 chost="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 je me rappelle que lors de l installation de la gentoo quand j ai edite le fichier /etc/make/conf la valeur predefini de chost c etait i386 je l ai corrige puisque j ai un pentium 4 et que je sais pertinemment que c est un i686

 bizarre

----------

## NoZ

un ptit emerge python devrait corriger les choses....

----------

## cocoon

je viens de faire un emerge python ca ne change rien 

 je seche

----------

## truz

que donne la commande ?

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## john7002

Voilà la manip à effectuer pour ton style d'erreur:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321340-highlight-locate+i386pclinuxgnugcc.html

----------

## cocoon

le resultat de gcc-config -l est le suivant

1 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

2 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

3 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

4 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

5 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

6 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5

7 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardened

8 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

9 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

10 i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp

----------

## boozo

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   gcc -l gcc-config -l plutôt 

 

Arf! oui désolé... qqfois mes petits doigts boudinés sont facécieux   :Laughing: 

Tu as touché au CHOST... pas glop ! c'est bien ce que je craignais   :Rolling Eyes:   bon en fonction de la sortie essaye un fix_libtool comme celà te l'a été indiqué... en espérant que celà arrange les choses mais je crains que ce changement de CHOST n'ai été fatal...

tiens nous au courant   :Wink: 

----------

## cocoon

well well

 si je decide de reinstaller le systeme ,quand je vais editer le fichier etc/make.conf la valeur predefini de chost sera chost="i386" ,je ne change donc pas cette valeur en i686 et tout roule alors ???

 cflags="O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

 chost="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

 etc...............................

----------

## geekounet

Démarre plutôt avec un stage pour i686 : stage3-i686-2006.0

----------

## boozo

attend... déjà avant de repartir à zéro avec le bon stage on va tenter les électrochocs   :Wink: 

suis le guide d'upgrade de gcc-3.x vers gcc-4 consciencieusement et vois si çà passe sans domages ensuite tu passes à fluxbox   :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

tu es vilain la quand meme boozo, moi j'aurais commencé par un emerge -e world histoire de remettre tout le monde d'accord sur les options de compil

et oui si tu réinstalle le systéme prend l'archive i686 et NE TOUCHE PAS au CHOST, depuis que le stage 3 est "obligatoire" il vaut mieux ne pas jouer avec ca sans tout recompiler

----------

## boozo

vilain   :Question:   je ne crois pas... en tout état de cause en upgradant gcc il va refaire la toolchain et faire un emerge -e system et/ou -e world avec gcc-3-4-5 alors que si tu fais dans ton sens il va tout se frapper en double a moins de passer par revdep-rebuild mais bof !   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Delvin

oui pas bete   :Smile: 

----------

## cocoon

hello

 eh bien apres moult tentatives ,je n ai le choix que de reinstaller le systeme.

 quand j ai installe gentoo je l ai fait a partir d un live cd universal 2005 pour me rendre compte que le chost etait malheuresement un i386.

 je compte donc repartir avec le livecd 2005 ,puis  telecharger une archive qui correspond a l architecture de ma becane c est a dire i686.

 si j ai bien compris pour telecharger l archive links ou lynx sont indispensables?

 voila

----------

## PabOu

non, wget est suffisant si tu connais l'url complete ;)

et puis links et/ou lynx se trouve sur le live cd il me semble

edit : tu peux également avoir l'archive sur ton disque dur avant de tout réinstaller. tu la mets sur une partition que tu ne formatteras pas ;)

----------

## boozo

c'est çà tu prends le live que tu veux, bon avec un 2006.0 netinstall c'est mieux ceci dit pour être "plus à jours", mais par contre tu prends via lynx ou links les derniers stage3 spécifique de ton architecture et le dernier snapshot de portage   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je trouve assez etonnant qu'on aie autant de personnes qui trouvent que changer le CHOST est une bonne idee ces derniers temps, alors que c'est ecrit de facon relativement explicite dans la doc que c'est plutot l'inverse.

Boozo, bravo pour avoir deduit aussi rapidement ce que c'etait  :Smile: 

J'arrive un peu apres la bataille, mais sur un changement de CHOST, la meilleure solution est de reinstaller depuis le debut avec, comme explique, un stage3 adapte a ta machine...

----------

## ultrabug

Je ne sais pas si ton install est vieille, mais tu aurais aussi peut etre besoin d'un python-updater ? sait-on jamais

----------

## cocoon

ca y est je viens de telecharger l archive stages3 , mais impossible de decompresser

----------

## boozo

que veux tu dire par impossible de décompresser ?

@ Trevoke : c'est trop d'honneur non mérité... je me doit de rectifier... je n'y suis pour rien en fait je sais juste lire de temps à autre qd mon second neurone se met en branle   :Wink: 

BTW : entièrement d'accord avec toi sur la recrudescence des changements de CHOST hazardeux... un effet de installer 2006.0 ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cocoon

ouah 

 systeme a nouveau installe

 tout les indicateurs lors du chargement de gentoo sont [OK] , cependant j ai note 2 choses

 1  device-mapper error adding target to table

 2 coldplugging pci devices

  can t load module hw_random

  missing kernel or user mode driver hw-random

 En tout cas la connexion internet semble operationnelle , je vais donc voir si je peux enfin faire un emerge fluxbox sans message d erreur.

 sinon quels sont les trucs utils que je pourrais faire a part un emerge --ask --update world qui doit prendre beaucoup de temps

 ps:quand j ai dit que je ne pouvais decompresser l archive ,effectivement la commande tar xvjpf ........... a ete execute mais il a fallu la taper plusieurs fois.

 voila ,en tout cas j en bave pour installer ce systeme

 merci de votre aide

----------

## cocoon

bon j y suis presque 

 j ai fait un emerge -av fluxbox xlockmore x11-terms/eterm

 toutes les dependances ont bien ete telecharge seulement quand j execute la commande fluxbox dans la console voici le resultat

 BScreen:BScreen : an error occured while querying the X server ,another window manager already display running on display:0,0

 error :couldn 't find screens to manage

 make sure you don't have another manager running.

d autre part depuis que j ai installe le gestionnaire de connexion gdm je me retrouve maintenant avec un clavier qwerty ce qui n etait pas le cas auparavant.

 voila ,la route pour installer ce systeme est bien longue et faut etre bien patient.

----------

## cocoon

bon en tapant

rm -r /tmp/.X0-lock suivi de

startx

j accede bien a l interface graphique de fluxbox

il me reste 2 etapes encore

- comment faire en sorte que rm -r /tmp/.X0-lock soit pris en compte a chaque demarrage de la becane?

-enfin comment recuperer un clavier azerty? car depuis que j ai installe le gestionnaire de connexion gdm je me retrouve maintenant avec un clavier qwerty ce qui n etait pas le cas auparavant.

----------

